# automount gives error 5



## bangmyhead (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello, I am trying to automount a FreeNAS shared folder and I can do it manually like this:


```
mount 14.1.11.11:/mnt/folder/Folda/foll /mnt/foll/
```

But I added the entry to /etc/auto_master like this:


```
/mnt/foll      -intr,nfsv3     14.1.11.11:/mnt/folder/Folda/foll
```

and when I access to the /mnt/foll I have this error log:


```
Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 automountd[995]: failed to execute /etc/autofs/special_intr,nfsv3: No such file or directory
Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 automountd[994]: "/etc/autofs/special_intr,nfsv3", pid 995, terminated with exit status 1
Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 kernel: WARNING: autofs_trigger_one: request for /mnt/foll/ completed with error 5
Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 automountd[994]: failed to handle special map "-intr,nfsv3"
Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 automountd[994]: AUTOFSDONE: No such process
```

Any idea of how to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2018)

bangmyhead said:


> ```
> Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 automountd[995]: failed to execute /etc/autofs/special_intr,nfsv3: No such file or directory
> ```


Looks like you made a typo in one of the configuration files.


----------



## bangmyhead (Jun 12, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Looks like you made a typo in one of the configuration files.



I do not find any typo in the configuration files, maybe you can give me hand please?


----------



## bangmyhead (Jun 12, 2018)

This is making me noise


```
Jun 12 14:48:11 BSD115 automountd[994]: failed to handle special map "-intr,nfsv3"
```

If I check in that location there is not a special_intr

I get this

```
# ls /etc/autofs/
include_ldap*   special_hosts*  special_media*  special_noauto* special_null*
```

I do not know if its that normal or special_intr is not used anymore.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 12, 2018)

Please read https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-nfs.html#network-autofs and auto_master(5).

You need to move your /mnt/foll entry into a _separate_ direct map file.  It does not belong in /etc/auto_master.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2018)

If you look a little closer you can see it's using the intr,nfsv3 options as part of a filesystem name. That would indicate you've made a mistake with your paths.


----------



## bangmyhead (Jun 12, 2018)

Solved, in /etc/auto_master I added at the end `/- auto_example`
So after that I created the file /etc/auto_example and added the lines to mount and it worked. Thanks both.


----------

